# First Cook On Stumps



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

Finished seasoning the smoker this afternoon and attempted my first smoked prime rib roast.  My wife and son loved it.  Tasted just a tad too smokey for me. I used Hickory.  I'll try a milder wood next time. I cooked it until internal 120 in the smoker and then finished it off at 500 degrees in the oven for about 10 minutes to brown the exterior. The meat rested for about 30 minutes.  Internal temp when sliced was about 131.  Everyone loved it, especially my dog Buddy who got one of the bones!

If you look closely you can see a little bit of a smoke ring on the plated picture.

Here are the pics:


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks good to me.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks good. Try Oak next time, a man's wood


----------



## wittdog (Dec 29, 2006)

It's about time you fired that smoker up  
Looks good Dallas..


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Dallas that looked awesome!

Lucky dog you got there, he gets a taste


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 29, 2006)

Got to vote with Dats on the Oak. It real highly easy to get oversmoked on them tightly regulated pits such as the Stumps..BWS..WSM..etc.  Lot of woods tend to offer some overkill with Hickory..Pee Can and...Mesquite topping the list. Oak and a little fruit wood combo be just whut the doctor ordered in my book. Plum and apple is my personal favorites.  And it dont take much of any of it.  Think minimal here. Coupla real small chunks should work fine for the entire session.  Make sure it got bark. The flavor of the wood is in the bark ya know?

bigwheel


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 29, 2006)

Brian J wrote:





> looks good. how was the potato cooked?



My bet it was finished off with cheese in that 500 degree oven 8)


----------



## wittdog (Dec 29, 2006)

A real man would have done it on a 500* BGE


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks guys for the comments. Looking forward to many more smokes this winter, something I couldn't do in the past.  Puff, you should have seen Buddy run off with that bone.  He wouldn't even eat it on the deck, probably thought someone would take it from him.

Buddy is indeed a lucky dog. I think I mentioned it once before how Buddy was in a battle with cancer. He was given just a few weeks to live back in October when he was found to have inoperable lung cancer.  The Vet gave him little to no chance for survival.  I decided to seek an opinion from a Veternary Oncologist who confirmed the original vets opinion and said that there was less than a 30% chance he would even respond to chemotherapy.  Well we rolled the dice and decided to treat him anyway and after researching the internet for days I found some pills that supposedly would boost Buddy's immune system and help him fight the cancer.  This was relatively new therapy and the pills were 100% natural, no prescription required.  I thought I was probably wasting my money but ordered some.  They said they were 100% guaranteed or your money back, so what did I have to lose?  Well to make a long story short, Buddy has responded exceptionally well to his chemotherapy and pills (he takes 9 of them a day).  All the tumors in his lungs but one are completly gone and the remaining one has shrunk by over 75% (as of his last visit).  Buddy will be getting his last chemotherapy next Tuesday.  The reason I'm mentioning this is that sometimes miracles do happen.  I know that there are some people on this board whose family members are battling cancer and I wanted to share this story with them.  All I can say is never give up hope and its amazing what can be accomplished with a little faith and prayer and good medicine.  Sorry for going off on a unrelated story but it's our little Christmas miracle this year and I wanted to share it.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks good.  how was the potato cooked?



Brian, I got to confess, I didn't make it.  My wife bought it at Heinens supermarket and I heated it up in a 350 degree oven until bubbly.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> How much wood did you use.  I used 4 good sized Hickory chunks (3 at the beginning and 1 half way thru the cook) and really didn't have much of a smoke flavor.
> 
> By the way, that looked really good.



Mike it's hard to say how much smoke the meat got.  I had been adding about three chunks of hickory throughout the day when I was seasoning it for a total of about 9 chunks for the entire day.  I know that the meat had at least three chunks worth of smoke when I cooked it.  I don't think it was overcooked. The hickory taste was just a little strong for me but hey I'm a smoke wimp, my wife and son loved it.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Thanks guys for the comments. Looking forward to many more smokes this winter, something I couldn't do in the past.  Puff, you should have seen Buddy run off with that bone.  He wouldn't even eat it on the deck, probably thought someone would take it from him.
> 
> Buddy is indeed a lucky dog. I think I mentioned it once before how Buddy was in a battle with cancer. He was given just a few weeks to live back in October when he was found to have inoperable lung cancer.  The Vet gave him little to no chance for survival.  I decided to seek an opinion from a Veternary Oncologist who confirmed the original vets opinion and said that there was less than a 30% chance he would even respond to chemotherapy.  Well we rolled the dice and decided to treat him anyway and after researching the internet for days I found some pills that supposedly would boost Buddy's immune system and help him fight the cancer.  This was relatively new therapy and the pills were 100% natural, no prescription required.  I thought I was probably wasting my money but ordered some.  They said they were 100% guaranteed or your money back, so what did I have to lose?  Well to make a long story short, Buddy has responded exceptionally well to his chemotherapy and pills (he takes 9 of them a day).  All the tumors in his lungs but one are completly gone and the remaining one has shrunk by over 75% (as of his last visit).  Buddy will be getting his last chemotherapy next Tuesday.  The reason I'm mentioning this is that sometimes miracles do happen.  I know that there are some people on this board whose family members are battling cancer and I wanted to share this story with them.  All I can say is never give up hope and its amazing what can be accomplished with a little faith and prayer and good medicine.  Sorry for going off on a unrelated story but it's our little Christmas miracle this year and I wanted to share it.


Man I am touched........I wish we could have done the same for our old girl last year. Thanks for the story Dallas. Buddy is one lucky dog!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks Puff. I'm sorry to hear of your loss. Pets are a big part of the family.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 29, 2006)

Having just lost my ever faithful 16 year old Rotty named Shiloh..I can feel your pain. When they go it just like losing a member of the family.  My dear old Daddy was a bit of a pragmatist on such issues and had a unique perspective on pets..specifically dawgs. He say..."Dont get real attached to em cuz you most likely gonna outlive em."
Think this come right after one of my other favorite dawgs had just got smacked by a car out on the road.  I found it very comforting for some reason.  Will put old Buddy on my prayer list. 

bigwheel


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers Bigwheel.  Sounds like Shilo had a long life and a good home!


----------



## Thom Emery (Dec 29, 2006)

Dallas Is the FEC there yet? Its great to have good grown boy toys.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Thanks guys for the comments. Looking forward to many more smokes this winter, something I couldn't do in the past.  Puff, you should have seen Buddy run off with that bone.  He wouldn't even eat it on the deck, probably thought someone would take it from him.
> 
> Buddy is indeed a lucky dog. I think I mentioned it once before how Buddy was in a battle with cancer. He was given just a few weeks to live back in October when he was found to have inoperable lung cancer.  The Vet gave him little to no chance for survival.  I decided to seek an opinion from a Veternary Oncologist who confirmed the original vets opinion and said that there was less than a 30% chance he would even respond to chemotherapy.  Well we rolled the dice and decided to treat him anyway and after researching the internet for days I found some pills that supposedly would boost Buddy's immune system and help him fight the cancer.  This was relatively new therapy and the pills were 100% natural, no prescription required.  I thought I was probably wasting my money but ordered some.  They said they were 100% guaranteed or your money back, so what did I have to lose?  Well to make a long story short, Buddy has responded exceptionally well to his chemotherapy and pills (he takes 9 of them a day).  All the tumors in his lungs but one are completly gone and the remaining one has shrunk by over 75% (as of his last visit).  Buddy will be getting his last chemotherapy next Tuesday.  The reason I'm mentioning this is that sometimes miracles do happen.  I know that there are some people on this board whose family members are battling cancer and I wanted to share this story with them.  All I can say is never give up hope and its amazing what can be accomplished with a little faith and prayer and good medicine.  Sorry for going off on a unrelated story but it's our little Christmas miracle this year and I wanted to share it.



Thanks for the inspiration Dallas!  My mom died 12/26/05 last year of lung/throat cancer and my father is now battling throat cancer!  I'm a dog lover myself and they are indeed a part of the family.  After reading about your determination for your "Buddy", it really lifted my spirits!!! Thank you and enjoy your Stumps!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

Thom Emery said:
			
		

> Dallas Is the FEC there yet? Its great to have good grown boy toys.



Not yet Thom!  I talked to them the other day.  They said it should ship around Jan 15th.

Happy New Year to you and hope you get Chris Lilly to teach that class out there!

Dallas


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":3amt7e3a]Thanks guys for the comments. Looking forward to many more smokes this winter, something I couldn't do in the past.  Puff, you should have seen Buddy run off with that bone.  He wouldn't even eat it on the deck, probably thought someone would take it from him.
> 
> Buddy is indeed a lucky dog. I think I mentioned it once before how Buddy was in a battle with cancer. He was given just a few weeks to live back in October when he was found to have inoperable lung cancer.  The Vet gave him little to no chance for survival.  I decided to seek an opinion from a Veternary Oncologist who confirmed the original vets opinion and said that there was less than a 30% chance he would even respond to chemotherapy.  Well we rolled the dice and decided to treat him anyway and after researching the internet for days I found some pills that supposedly would boost Buddy's immune system and help him fight the cancer.  This was relatively new therapy and the pills were 100% natural, no prescription required.  I thought I was probably wasting my money but ordered some.  They said they were 100% guaranteed or your money back, so what did I have to lose?  Well to make a long story short, Buddy has responded exceptionally well to his chemotherapy and pills (he takes 9 of them a day).  All the tumors in his lungs but one are completly gone and the remaining one has shrunk by over 75% (as of his last visit).  Buddy will be getting his last chemotherapy next Tuesday.  The reason I'm mentioning this is that sometimes miracles do happen.  I know that there are some people on this board whose family members are battling cancer and I wanted to share this story with them.  All I can say is never give up hope and its amazing what can be accomplished with a little faith and prayer and good medicine.  Sorry for going off on a unrelated story but it's our little Christmas miracle this year and I wanted to share it.



Thanks for the inspiration Dallas!  My mom died 12/26/05 last year of lung/throat cancer and my father is now battling throat cancer!  I'm a dog lover myself and they are indeed a part of the family.  After reading about your determination for your "Buddy", it really lifted my spirits!!! Thank you and enjoy your Stumps!!![/quote:3amt7e3a]

Thanks Larry.  I lost my mom two years ago so I know how tough it is. Lost my Dad 22 years ago and still miss him.  Don't give up hope!  We'll keep your Dad in our family prayers.  All the best to you and your family and best wishes for a Happy New Year.


----------



## john a (Dec 30, 2006)

That is a great looking plate. I'm happy that your Buddy is still with you, I lost one a while back and do not think I'm going to get another. It's too tough on you when you lose them.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 30, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Ok Dallas, what on earth are ya gonna do with all these smokers? A Primo, Jed, Stumps, FEC, plus the others we saw in those pics.
> 
> I think you have an addiction.



Your right Mike, I'm addicted.  I like to use analogies, and to me my smokers are like golf clubs, no two alike, each smoker used for a different situation.  I'll use two for competitions, the Jedmaster and a smoker to be named later.     The rest are for backyard use only.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 30, 2006)

Actually, Dallas is going to give me the Klose off-set...he don't need it now!  I'll take that instead of the WSM, if that's ok with ya!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 30, 2006)

As Charlton Heston would say, "From My Cold Dead Fingers".  Now don't get any ideas Greg, I got guns too!  

That WSM is still available for pickup though!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 30, 2006)

I'll be down soon...sorry for the delay!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 30, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":c8hoepar]Mike it's hard to say how much smoke the meat got.  I had been adding about three chunks of hickory throughout the day when I was seasoning it for a total of about 9 chunks for the entire day.  I know that the meat had at least three chunks worth of smoke when I cooked it.  I don't think it was overcooked. The hickory taste was just a little strong for me but hey I'm a smoke wimp, my wife and son loved it.


it's really easy to oversmoke a roast.  last year i used 3 chunks of hickory when i cooked a beef tenderloin on the wsm and to me it was way over smoked.  this year i just used lump when i cooked the rib roast and imho it was mucho better.[/quote:c8hoepar]

That may have been part of my problem Brian as I used all lump for the cook which would have imparted it's own smoke flavor as well.  I used Royal Oak and three chunks of Hickory.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice lookin cook....at least you didn't use Mesquite, that's not real wood anyway.....


----------



## john pen (Dec 30, 2006)

Its funny how pets become such a member of the family...We put down one of our pups over the summer (13 years old and faithfull as they come)..was the hardest thing Ive ever had to do..Im glad that everything worked out fior your dog...What an awesome christmas gift...

Oh, and good looking meat...


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks John. He's not out of the woods yet but at least we are heading in the right direction.  I think half the battle with cancer is being able to detect it early on.  In our case he had an earlier bout with cancer in one of his paws and we thought we had contained it by amputating one of his toes.  He had periodic tests to see if the cancer had returned and all tests were negative.  Now that we know that he has it and has responded well to treatment we will just keep on monitoring it and hope for the best.

Sorry to hear about your dogs.  We've had to put down 2 in the last three years (they were both 15 at the time) but like you said it's not easy saying goodbye but it's generally the right thing to do under certain circumstances.

To keep this barbecue related thanks for the comments on the meat.  I just cut up the remaining pieces added some head country rub, sauteed some onions in butter in a pan, added the prime rib, with some Head Country sauce (half spicy half regular, and served open faced over toast (we were out of buns).  Man that was good.  Now today I enjoyed the hickory smoke taste when combined with the BBQ sauce.  It was like a McRib on Steroids!


----------

